# Help me ID by the fork arrows



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2012)

I got this Murray MO8  68' stamped framed bike. It had the spaceliner style tank.
But not sure what exactly is the model. I'm thinking a painted black StratoFlite.
maybe the seat tube red/white/blue striped decal and the white "F" painted fork arrow. Could it be a westernflyer?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 11, 2012)

*murray built / fork arrow distinction*

Can anyone recognize this fork arrow graphics?

they are different from my other murrays.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2012)

What is the whole serial number? By 1968, Murray had a lot more info in the numbers.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 12, 2012)

here is the serial stamping
The prefix is MO8 then 54x25
Isn't 54x25 indicate a Western Flyer? 
Maybe Sonic Flyer?
But I figured the fork arrows "F" shape, would be a dead giveaway to the manufacturer and model.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2012)

Still looking for the model distinction of this Murray's fork tip arrow graphic.
The "F" style must be a indicative to a specific model?

Thx

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Nobody??*



jd56 said:


> Still looking for the model distinction of this Murray's fork tip arrow graphic.
> The "F" style must be a indicative to a specific model?
> 
> Thx
> ...





Somebody here knows if these fork arrow darts are to what specific model Murray....don't they?

This is a ground up resto. removing the old paint and numerous rust pits at present. Soon ready to repaint the black.
Don't have the tanklight assy, chainguard, rear rack, pedals, chrome fenders with reflector and frontt ornament (if so equiped), grips and even the handlebars.
All I want to do is keep the fork graphics correct. 

Please you Murray built middleweight gurus that have a good idea, throw me your thoughts.

The missing parts would need to be correct to the model here. The many variations that are possible are numerous.
Granted it's a Murray built Spaceliner / Speed Weight "forward thrust" tanklight bike.  But, it could be a
W/F Sonic Flyer or other Flyer
Strato Flite or other Flite bike.


Again the serial number and the picture of the darts is shown in this thread.

Thanks for your input,
JD


----------



## partsguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Good heavens, call me Superman. Always at the people's beck and call in the Middleweight section. There is a thread here and on musclebikeforums that decodes these bikes. I googled it, it was faster. Here is a link to the thread:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7014-Murray-serial-number-project.

Your bike is a 1968 JC Penny's Foremost.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Middleweight Guru*

Super Stephen...no doubt.
I must be blind as I have been studying that thread for sometime know. I have that list and the Date Book saved in my computer. 
I have even attached it for reference to those that seek help, as did I here. What a numbnut I can be.

Thanks
Now to locate a good picture of what the 6' mens Foremost looked like. I'm not familar with the Foemosts but, there can't be that much difference in what I'm used to.
Chainguard would say Foremost I would assume. I'll keep looking, at least I now know what I'm looking for.
No I have not purchased the catalogs as you have suggested in the past. Some day that will be an investment. Especially as I'm all up in the middleweight scene.

Oldroads gallery had this one. Mine is black but the flamboyant red is looking good


----------

